# Favorit Aikido technique?



## Yari (Apr 14, 2003)

Whats your favorite Aikido technique?

Mine is Sankyo!

/Yari


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 14, 2003)

I've always really enjoyed Nikkyo!  Both doing it on someone else but also having it done to me! :erg: 

Robyn  :wavey:


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> *Whats your favorite Aikido technique?
> 
> Mine is Sankyo!
> ...



I like irimi nage because I don't actually have to grab my opponent to drop him.  Simple, quick, and efficient.  That is the way I like it.

Peace,


----------



## kenmpoka (Apr 14, 2003)

It is hard to name a favorite, but one of the most painfull one is the combination of nikkajo (nikyo) and figure "4" hiji shime. 

:asian:


----------



## Yari (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zujitsuka _
> *I like irimi nage because I don't actually have to grab my opponent to drop him.  Simple, quick, and efficient.  That is the way I like it.
> 
> Peace, *



I've seen Iriminage done different ways. From the arm out appraoch to the twist while holding neck technique. Each with it's own uniqueness. Is it the first one your referring too?

/Yari


----------



## Yari (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenmpoka _
> *It is hard to name a favorite, but one of the most painfull one is the combination of nikkajo (nikyo) and figure "4" hiji shime.
> 
> :asian: *



Hmm not sure what that is. I know Nikkyo, but the "4" hijishime and nikkyo together, hmmm.

Could you try an explain it?

/Yari


----------



## kenmpoka (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> *Hmm not sure what that is. I know Nikkyo, but the "4" hijishime and nikkyo together, hmmm.
> 
> Could you try an explain it?
> ...


I'll give it a try. the first variation is to do a Nikkajo (Nikkyo) and then proceed to do a hiji shime (elbow lock) but keep the nikkyo lock in place. Assuming it is right handed attack, your left arm wraps around the opponent's right, go under and grab your left wrist like a figure "4". This hiji shime variation is much quicker and more effective than the basic one where you have to press the arm real tight and lock up with your body movement. once you learned to flow between these two techniques, then try to move quicker and lock up and keep the opponent's arm straight and tight and bend  his wrist back to his shoulder, using the devastating effect of both techniques. Now as far as the ashi sabaki goes, if you're facing 12 o'clock and opponent is facing 6 o'clock, once you have the nikkyo lock in place pull the opponent to 2-3 o'clock to fininsh up with hiji shime. this move would put his free arm and legs in check. 

I hope that I was clear enough.

:asian:


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> *I've seen Iriminage done different ways. From the arm out appraoch to the twist while holding neck technique. Each with it's own uniqueness. Is it the first one your referring too?
> 
> /Yari *



Yes - if I'm understanding you correctly.  It is sort of like a stealthy clothes-line that uses leverage more than brute force.


----------



## Yari (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zujitsuka _
> *Yes - if I'm understanding you correctly.  It is sort of like a stealthy clothes-line that uses leverage more than brute force. *



Yeah that's the one. It can be pretty hard on a uke, who's not awear about what's happening.

/Yari


----------



## kilo (Jul 17, 2003)

I like Shomen-ate.


----------



## Yari (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kilo _
> *I like Shomen-ate. *



Could YOu tell a little bit more about it?


/Yari


----------



## kilo (Jul 18, 2003)

Well they say a pictue is worth a thousand words so I give you a link to it.  http://homepage2.nifty.com/shodokan/en/kyogi10a.html


----------



## Yari (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kilo _
> *Well they say a pictue is worth a thousand words so I give you a link to it.  http://homepage2.nifty.com/shodokan/en/kyogi10a.html *



Nice and direct. 

Thanks!

/Yari


----------



## jwreck (Apr 29, 2004)

I personally like Koke Nage. Very passive aggressive, which to me is the embodiment of Aikido.


----------



## buddah_belly (May 3, 2004)

Shihonage


----------



## Paul B (Oct 13, 2004)

Hmmm....I like sokumen/sayu nage and kaiten nage. Kokyu are fun,but a bit "classroom". It also depends on what attack the technique(s) are coming from. Some attacks are more "fun" than others for a particular technique!


----------



## MichiganTKD (Nov 26, 2004)

Anything involving Third Control Technique (think the technique often used by Steven Seagal)


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 27, 2004)

yes .......sankyo is great for throwing people around.....out windows, onto chairs, over tables.....lol

shawn


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 27, 2004)

Ude Garami!


----------



## MichiganTKD (Nov 27, 2004)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> yes .......sankyo is great for throwing people around.....out windows, onto chairs, over tables.....lol
> 
> shawn


Also hurts like hell when done by someone who knows what they're doing!


----------



## spatulahunter (Nov 30, 2004)

I choose kote gaeshi even though im not an aikido person but daito ryu is close enough. Shiho nage is also great fun, there are alot of possibilities there


----------



## Paul B (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey Spatulahunter,

I have a tape from Kondo Sensei where he demonstrates Irimi Nage,but it was from what I know through Aikido..... Shiho Nage. Is this how you were taught? Sorry to single you out,there's not many DRAJJ people around. I know they are two different arts,but am genuinely curious. Thanks. I think the tape was from the Ikkajo series,I'll have to rummage a bit,though.


----------



## spatulahunter (Dec 2, 2004)

irimi nage is like shiho nage but its not in a tachi stance instead it is handachi. When the uke is standing and the tori is seated it changes it just a little bit but for the most part they are the same technique. We also do another one in Hakko ryu that is almost the same but they call it yoko katate osae dori.


----------



## Paul B (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks!

Now that you mention it, the technique was performed in the hanmi handachi set. Cool,thanks for the info!


----------



## Ken H (Jan 12, 2005)

I voted nikkyo, although Iriminage is a close second.  I just like the pain of nikkyo.

-Ken


----------



## MichiganTKD (Mar 16, 2005)

Close second would be either reverse hand throw or all directional throw.


----------



## theletch1 (May 14, 2005)

We worked shihonage from seiza this past wednesday...man, does being grounded ever add to the leverage!!  Sensei has discussed being "earthed" throughout our training and we've done suwari waza before but it's just never clicked to me until this week how big a difference it makes being that much lower than uke.


----------

